# California continues to refuse to see anything



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 27, 2019)

https://www.msn.com/en-us/money/markets/california-cannabis-industry-sends-sos/ar-BBXnqe1?ocid=spartandhp

know why people use the black market? because you put a ton of regulation in place, and still try to sell them weed that has been treated with pesticides, then bounced for kief once it hits your back room...you haven't "legalized" a damn thing, you've overly regulated a thing that you should have completely decriminalized, and then stepped the hell away from. you aren't trying to help people with medical issues, you're trying to save your own financial asses, and fucking up one of the best things on the planet while you're doing it. you deserve every bit of headache you get, and more...


----------



## inDC4now (Nov 29, 2019)

Fascinating @Roger A. Shrubber -- I was especially taken by this passage:



> Fewer than 40% of California's municipalities have cannabis regulations in place, and only one in four of those allow for regulated retail operations, Drayton said. Earlier this year, lawmakers struck down a bill that would have required municipalities to allow recreational cannabis programs if a majority of their residents voted for the 2016 measure that legalized cannabis.


So, citizens, residents of their own towns, voted to legalize and yet their city government resists? And, what, they reelected them anyway?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 29, 2019)

inDC4now said:


> Fascinating @Roger A. Shrubber -- I was especially taken by this passage:
> 
> 
> 
> So, citizens, residents of their own towns, voted to legalize and yet their city government resists? And, what, they reelected them anyway?


doesn't seem to make a lot of sense, does it? i would guess that it's one of those things that people want, just not in their back yard...people want cheaper, cleaner power, but they don't want a wind turbine in their neighborhood. they want more jobs, but they don't want a factory just up the street. they want places to help the mentally ill, just not across the street....
all these goobers want to get high, they just want to have to drive to the next town over to do it, so grandma and aunt Tilda don't see them coming out of the dispensary....well, if everyone wants the dispensary to be in the next town over, you end up in Oregon eventually.....


----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 3, 2019)

Its why im not a fan of legalisation in Australia. Just decriminalise it or remove it from the illegal drugs register. Simple.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 3, 2019)

Lucky Luke said:


> Its why im not a fan of legalisation in Australia. Just decriminalise it or remove it from the illegal drugs register. Simple.


the government can't make any money off of it if you do that...and that's what governments are for, now, to make elected officials rich, not to help the people they represent


----------

